# Polyester Rally Towels - for sublimation



## twirlzz (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm new! I've been asked to sublimate rally towells for a football game. 

I have an epson 1400
Sublimation Ink from Johnson's plastics 
Heat Press, and transfer paper...

Any suggestions on finding towells that are sublimation-able  

Any tips? I found some poly towels at conde.com but they cost 2.70ish... that's a bit higher than I want to pay for a small towell. Plus I need the whole area printable.

Thanks for ANY tips you have! newbie...


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

twirlzz said:


> I'm new! I've been asked to sublimate rally towells for a football game.
> 
> I have an epson 1400
> Sublimation Ink from Johnson's plastics
> ...


I can tell you that the Conde towels print incredibly well. Great colors and they do have towels, several sizes, that you can print the entire surface not just a strip. We also print on micro-fiber towels for a specific purpose and although those are less expensive I have yet to find one that can print the colors of a Conde towel. We use their 11x18" towel.


----------



## twirlzz (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks for the help, I've ordered some conde towels to try it out. Where should I go to find microfiber towels to try as well? Thanks


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

We get ours from Erie Cotton - www.eriecotton.com. We print 12x12" to be used by paintbll playesr to clean their mask. Would suggest using paper the size of the miicro-fiber to eliminate press lines.

www.on-linejerseys.com


----------



## twirlzz (Aug 30, 2008)

Thank you, I just ordred some of the 12 x 12 "dairy towels" I hope that's right.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

twirlzz said:


> Thank you, I just ordred some of the 12 x 12 "dairy towels" I hope that's right.


Not sure of the name but the part number we order is #MF-1212W. If you find something else let me know. I am still looking for a micro-fiber towel that prints really well.


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

Yes, Conde does have towels that you can completely sublimate. I would suggest using the Jet Col ...high release paper.The paper will come out of the printer extremely wet...I take the paper over to the press (do not close the press) and let it dry for about 20 secs. You can immediately use the paper.


----------



## twirlzz (Aug 30, 2008)

twirlzz said:


> I'm new! I've been asked to sublimate rally towells for a football game.
> 
> I have an epson 1400
> Sublimation Ink from Johnson's plastics
> ...


 
Hey guys, we are doing rally rags again! Last year we bought them at towelsandblankets.com at a great price but they no longer carry the 100% polyester towels. 

Any idea where I can find them CHEAP?


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

search micro-fiber towels lots of suppliers, we did 500 white for one of the distributors with there logo, turned out great


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

uncletee said:


> search micro-fiber towels lots of suppliers, we did 500 white for one of the distributors with there logo, turned out great


There are in fact a lot of suppliers but we found there is a very wide spectrum of how well they print. We are also interested in someone who has a source that has proven high quality of print.


----------



## twirlzz (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks, I also found item # 1118WHHPT at McArthur Towels. I haven't seen them yet, but they are suppose to be 11 x 18 100% Polyester towels for abt .65 each.


----------

